# Fresh Attack: Mob Of 70 Thrashes 3 Indians In Australia



## faujasingh (Sep 15, 2009)

*Three Indians attacked by 70 locals in Melbourne*

Aussi Goras have gone crazy and victims are our Sikh brothers unfortunately, Sangat ji please tell me how should there be reaction 



Three Indians attacked by 70 locals in Melbourne -  National News ? News ? MSN India

*Three Indians attacked by 70 locals in Melbourne *

Melbourne: After a brief lull in attacks on Indians in Australia, two students and their uncle were "brutally bashed" by a group of around 70 youth while playing here. 

26-year-old Sukhdip Singh, his brother Gurdeep Singh and uncle Mukhtair Singh were attacked by the group when they were playing pool in the eastern suburb of Epping on Saturday. 
"At around 11'o clock my brother in law Sukhdip was playing pool along with few family members when they were attacked by around 70 locals who were attending a party," said the victim's relative Onkar Singh. 
"They were quietly playing and were trying to avoid trouble even after these locals were trying to provoke them by passing comments," he said. 
The group started telling them to go back to their country. "When they reached the car park to leave the place a huge crowd attacked them and started bashing. The attackers were in their teens and around twenties," he said. 
Onkar claimed police have informed him that six of the 70 attackers have been arrested. 
The attacks come a month after Australian government assured External Affairs Minister S M Krishna, during his visit here, that Indian students will be protected. Around 30 Indian students were attacked in various cities from June to August 2009.


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 15, 2009)

Fresh attack: Mob of 70 thrashes 3 Indians in Australia

After a brief lull in attacks on Indians in Australia, two students and their uncle were "brutally bashed" by a group of around 70 youth while playing in Melbourne. 

26-year-old Sukhdip Singh, his brother Gurdeep Singh and uncle Mukhtair Singh were attacked by the group when they were playing pool in the eastern suburb of Epping on Saturday. 

"At around 11'o clock my brother-in-law Sukhdip was playing pool along with few family members when they were attacked by around 70 locals who were attending a party," the victim's relative Onkar Singh told PTI. 

"They were quietly playing and were trying to avoid trouble even after these locals were trying to provoke them by passing comments," he said. 

The group started telling them to go back to their country. "When they reached the car park to leave the place a huge crowd attacked them and started bashing. The attackers were in their teens and around twenties," he said. 

Onkar claimed police have informed him that six of the 70 attackers have been arrested. The attacks come a month after Australian government assured External Affairs Minister S M Krishna, during his visit to Australia, that Indian students will be protected. Around 30 Indian students were attacked in various cities from June to August.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 15, 2009)

BAD NEWS for Australia....and INDIA too....:crazy::crazy:


----------



## AusDesi (Sep 15, 2009)

can u link the images. I doubt they'd be alive if it there were 70 people attacking them.

In Australia 70 people going anywhere together is considered a riot. The entire country has 20 million people.


----------



## AusDesi (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Three Indians attacked by 70 locals in Melbourne*

Times like these when the hypocrisy of Indians comes out. attacks might not be good but 1) no quotes from police 2) no pictures 3) no locals quotes


Plus comments like these

*VERY BAD, AUSTRALIA IS BECOMING NOTORIOUS FOR THEIR INDECENT BEHAVIOR.  IF THE STONE AGE GOVERNMENT CANNOT  PROTECT THEIR GUESTS,  AVOID GOING THERE.  CUT ALL THE RELATIONS WITH THIS COUNTRY.  CALL BACK ALL OUR INDIANS FROM THIS COUNTRY.  THEIR LIVES ARE MORE IMPORTANT FOR US THAN  AUSTRALIA.


*Stone age govt? Australia? The same ones who practice caste politics, cannot stop rapes of white women, cannot stop female infanticide, cannot stop regional bashings?Think about what im saying. im not saying Indian students aren't attacked but its a bit hypocritical of Indians and Indian media to be saying **** like this.


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Three Indians attacked by 70 locals in Melbourne*

So what should we do ? congratulate the group of 70 aussies ? thank you australia for spanking us to our senses, we forgot we have more violence than this, go on and beat all the indians and make them realise that you come from a nation which has people grumbling over issues rather than try to make changes, thanks for spanking us since we should realise that had this been in India the victims would have leaders who wanted to massacre 50,000 people, thanks for every punch and kick of yours !


----------



## Admin (Sep 15, 2009)

Somebody nicely summed the matter in another forum... :advocate:



> "The Sangh Parivar torched the innocent Australian babies alive along with their father Mr Stein and created this impasse!! If an Indian is torched to death in Australia along with his two innocent babies what do you think the feelings of Indians ? Sangh Parivar should not go for adventures!! As a tru Indian, we should show our anger towards the heartless brutes in RSS camps some of them have tickets to contest elections also!! When we adore killers of humanity, we cannot expect anything better from the other side of the world! Sangh Parivar is now trying to blame the Congress for inaction!! Can the Congress Govt declare Global war on Australians for the trouble created by the Sangh Parivar?
> 
> Better work on presenting to the world that Indians are peace loving ppl and try to win their hearts to check the Australian anger!! If reacted negatively, the situation can become worse and all the NRIs and their poor families irrespective of their religion may suffer, thanks to the holy craps the Sangh Parivar!!


----------



## AusDesi (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Three Indians attacked by 70 locals in Melbourne*



faujasingh said:


> So what should we do ? congratulate the group of 70 aussies ? thank you australia for spanking us to our senses, we forgot we have more violence than this, go on and beat all the indians and make them realise that you come from a nation which has people grumbling over issues rather than try to make changes, thanks for spanking us since we should realise that had this been in India the victims would have leaders who wanted to massacre 50,000 people, thanks for every punch and kick of yours !



Im not saying they weren't beaten but this article is not credible. There are no quotes from the police man. Look at the article. Its got no quotes apart from the victims relatives. Think about it man, If you were attacked by 70 people, every bone in your body would be broken. Where are the quotes from the hospital. 

If 70 people had beaten them it would be huge news in Australia as well.


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Three Indians attacked by 70 locals in Melbourne*

We cannot and should not wait for reports from there, during 84 the police and politicians also were not wanting to bring a lot of things out.


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 15, 2009)

Aman Singh said:


> Somebody nicely summed the matter in another forum... :advocate:



I am sorry to say but this topic has nothing to do with sangh parivar.When Hindu fanatics attacked Graham staines they did not killed him because he was Australian they killed him because he was christian missionary, but these racist attacks are happening because these people want to throw Asians out of their country so linking these topics is totally out of proportion


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Three Indians attacked by 70 locals in Melbourne*



AusDesi said:


> Times like these when the hypocrisy of Indians comes out. attacks might not be good but 1) no quotes from police 2) no pictures 3) no locals quotes
> 
> 
> Plus comments like these
> ...



Aus Desi

Could you Please shed some light that when the White female's are specifically raped?.  I am not saying that rapes did not happen but White female's being specifically targeted is I have hardly heard


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 15, 2009)

thats true, a collegue of mine is from that same district and what he says is that mob had attacked the missionary due to a temple of a local diety had been destroyed by the missionary in the area. There is much more to that story all kept in wraps.


----------



## AusDesi (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Three Indians attacked by 70 locals in Melbourne*



Kanwardeep Singh said:


> Aus Desi
> 
> Could you Please shed some light that when the White female's are specifically raped?.  I am not saying that rapes did not happen but White female's being specifically targeted is I have hardly heard


*India tourism bosses worry after rape complaints*



NEW DELHI (Reuters) - Indian tourism officials are meeting this week to discuss the safety of tourists after at least seven foreign women and girls said they had been raped or molested over the past 20 days, a ministry spokesman said.
       Several of the alleged attacks took place in Rajasthan, one of India's popular tourist destinations, known for its palaces and desert scenery.
       The tourism ministry is worried that the reports could deter potential visitors to the country, which is visited by about 4 million foreign tourists each year.
       "We've asked states to report to us what happened in these incidents and how they can not be repeated," a ministry spokesman said.
       A 35-year-old woman who holds dual citizenship of France and Switzerland told the police on Saturday she had been raped in the Rajasthan town of Pushkar, the Hindustan Times reported.
       An American woman said she was molested in the same town a few weeks earlier, while a British woman said she was raped in the city of Udaipur, also in Rajasthan, just before Christmas, the paper said.
       Several countries, including the United States and the United Kingdom, warn their citizens that women sometimes face physical harassment by local men, euphemistically known in India as "Eve-teasing".
       Guidebooks and travellers often suggest that women wear loose, long clothes as a way of avoiding unwelcome attention.
       The tourism ministry says India is no more dangerous for women visitors than other destinations.
       (Reporting by Jonathan Allen; Editing by Alistair Scrutton and Sanjeev Miglani)
India tourism bosses worry after rape complaints | World | Reuters

*Another foreign tourist cries rape*


PUSHKAR: Another rape story is swirling out of the deserts of Rajasthan and this time the victim is a Japanese woman who has complained that she  
  was duped by a group of men in Pushkar, drugged at a hotel and raped.  

 The rape, committed on April 2, went unreported until this week when the tourist sent a fax to the Ajmer police from Agra.  

 She alleged that three youths befriended her when she reached Pushkar in late March and took her to a guest house.  

Telling her that Pushkar was not safe for tourists, the guest house owner, Babloo, advised her to give him all her valuables and cash.  

 She handed him Rs 54,000 in cash. The fax said that on April 2, Babloo hosted a party and offered her lassi laced with bhang.  

 She alleged that she fell unconscious and was raped by Babloo.  

 On regaining consciousness, she managed to collect Rs 500 and fled to Agra, from where she contacted the police and the Japanese embassy in Delhi.  

 A case of fraud and rape has been filed at Pushkar. The police have detained four persons, including Babloo but the police refused to confirm the detentions.  

 Initial investigations revealed that the woman stayed in Pushkar for eight to ten days. She then went to Bundi for a week before returning on April 1.  

 She left the city immediately after the crime. A police team was in Agra to question the woman.  

 Sources said Babloo offered to marry the tourist after the rape, but she rejected the idea. 
Another foreign tourist cries rape - India - NEWS - The Times of India

*British tourist in Goa raped, assaulted*


*Panaji, January 13:* The 32-year-old British woman, who was allegedly raped at an isolated place on the outskirts of city, said she was assaulted before being raped, police said. She had hitched a ride from an unidentified motorcycle rider to go back to her lodge, after attending a cultural programme, on Friday night, they said. 
The lady, who earlier had decided to hire a taxi, agreed to go with the accused on his bike, as she had met him during the cultural programme which they both attended. Later, he took her to an isolated place, where she was assaulted and raped, police said. 
"We are awaiting medical examination reports of the victim who came to the police station in injured condition," Deputy Superintendent of Police Mohan Naik said. 
Police said the accused can be tracked down with the help of the passes issued to people for the cultural programme. 
This is the second case of abuse against foreigner registered in this tourist state during this week. Earlier, a Russian lady had complained of molestation against a shack owner in south Goa who had allegedly tried to drag her in the jeep.  
British tourist in Goa raped, assaulted - Express India


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Three Indians attacked by 70 locals in Melbourne*



faujasingh said:


> We cannot and should not wait for reports from there, during 84 the police and politicians also were not wanting to bring a lot of things out.




1984 PUNJAB was TOTALLY BLACKED OUT...all news media, reporters, telephones etc CUT and 24 Hr curfew imposed....and 1984 Delhi is INDIA.....demoCRAZY.. Indian politicians STILL WANT TO HIDE EVERYTHING...25 years later...

THIS is Australia 2009...man its like comparing the Flintstones Car to a F1 Ferari or Lambroghini...


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 16, 2009)

Aus desi

You are right there are attacks on tourists but not even a one is considered as racist attack.The people that are doing this are criminals they will also do these things with their fellow Indians.Tourists are considered as easy targets so sometime they go for them.But can we say the same thing about the attacks on Indians? Are they also even going to beat
white europeans Americans for coming to Australia.So there is no comparision between these two


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 16, 2009)

Australia: 3 Indians attacked by mob of 80

Weeks after the External Affairs Minister SM Krishna visited Australia for an assurance that the government would do all it can to safeguard Indian students Down Under, another grim reminder of how little things have changed.

Two students and their uncle were brutally beaten up by a group of 80 people including women in Melbourne's eastern suburb of Epping. The three were heckled as they played pool and then attacked with bottles in a car park when they decided to leave, the attackers shouted go back to India.

One of the victims Sukhdev, who has been in Australia for the six months says that most of the attackers were in their early twenties.

Another victim Mukhtiar Singh is a cab driver and has been living in Australia for the last 22 years. His 21-year-old son was also attacked.

The police has taken pictures of Sukdev at the hospital. Sukhdev has a broken jaw and has trouble eating and drinking. The doctors say that he might have problems with his memory since he got injured on the head. His condition will be monitored over the next few days.

Mukhtiar Singh's son, who is born and brought up in Australia and is a citizen of the country, has suffered a broken tooth in the attack.

The attackers were shouting 'go back to India'. "When they reached the car park to leave the place a huge crowd attacked them and started bashing them brutally. The attackers were in their teens and around twenties," said Onkar Singh, one of the victims' relative.

Onkar claimed the police have informed him that six of the 80 attackers have been arrested.

A Victoria Police spokesperson has reportedly said that before the incident took place, a woman made a racist remark to a group of four males playing pool at Legends Bar.

The attacks come a month after the Australian government assured External Affairs Minister S M Krishna, during his visit here, that Indian students would be protected. Around 30 Indian students were attacked in various cities from June to August. (With PTI inputs)


----------

